# So Wolfwood And Kb Have This Cool Sticker



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wolfwood and KB have this really cool decal on thier rig. Inquiring minds would LOVE to know where to get thier hands on such a novel piece of Outbackers stuff. Any help please? I would just peel hers off but it has her name on it and she knows where I live and she has that knobby staff thing and I am running out of tylenol and bandaids so.........Can anyone help me?

Eric


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You mean like this, with a different name???









You can find the thread HERE.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> You mean like this, with a different name???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Steve, that's it. But he wants one that says "Wolfwood"...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

whats that buzzing noise?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> whats that buzzing noise?


hhhhmmmm....don't know. Maybe you should check the Reactor ?????


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> whats that buzzing noise?


hhhhmmmm....don't know. Maybe you should check the Reactor ?????








[/quote]







Nope, it's notthe reactor....nice hum there......hmmm WHAT could it be?!














hehe


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yup, Pretty cool sticker indeed.
cept' Mine says "Katrina"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> You mean like this, with a different name???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Steve, that's it. But he wants one that says "Wolfwood"...








[/quote]

I think that one looks just fine


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> You mean like this, with a different name???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks steve! I will check it out!

Is 6Pack still about? Just went and looked at that thread says they are done till fall....it is fall.....hmmmmm

Knock, Knock, Knockin on 6pack's door....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Question for 6Pack while we are at it...

Is it possible to make the members 'handle' any bigger? Maybe it's just my old eyes, but I find that portion impossible to read from any distance (as in following the trailer on the road). Easy when walking around the campground, not so much from 100 feet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

6pack said:


> Sorry about the delay, we have had a few unexpected things come up in the past few weeks. (Both personally and with the business). Anyway, I hate to leave you all hanging...But as it stands, I still cannot open ordering up as I don't know when I will have even a few minutes to work on these (and they of course take a lot longer than that to put them together.)
> 
> I hope to be able to work somthing out in the next few weeks, but I cannot promise anything. As it stands, our company may be changing directions come January. This will eliminate the ability for me to even make these anymore. So IF I can get things together by the end of October, then that will be the last ordering opportunity for these 'custom' stickers.
> 
> ...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sorry about the delay, we have had a few unexpected things come up in the past few weeks. (Both personally and with the business). Anyway, I hate to leave you all hanging...But as it stands, I still cannot open ordering up as I don't know when I will have even a few minutes to work on these (and they of course take a lot longer than that to put them together.)
> 
> I hope to be able to work somthing out in the next few weeks, but I cannot promise anything. As it stands, our company may be changing directions come January. This will eliminate the ability for me to even make these anymore. So IF I can get things together by the end of October, then that will be the last ordering opportunity for these 'custom' stickers.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

It's a sticker JD. If someone can't wait for a sticker....heh well nuff said! You take care of what you need to take care of. There is a gazillion companies that do this sort of thing! Thanks for all that you have done!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good to me except isn't it the wrong color shouldn't it be blue?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Looks good to me except isn't it the wrong color shouldn't it be blue?


 I think he said the only color left right now was Maroon. Additionally because of commitments he may not be able to make any more of them. There is a link in one of the previous posts in this thread that refered to this. Hope that is of some help.

Eric


----------

